# Custom Detailers - 1976 Ford Escort Mexico & Zaino



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Up at 8am to drive to the clients work to be greeted with this absolute stunning MK2 Ford Escort Mexico the job for today was a protection detail as he has a show in Cumbria next weekend and wanted the car looking "Wet".

The car spends 95% of its life in the garge, either being nice and warm or having work done to it (more on this later).

The car came from the garage so hadnt got any dirt on it, Still i pre-rinsed the car with a citrus degreaser and on low pressure power washed off, washed down with shampoo plus and a Lambswool mitt wheels had several coats of PB wheel sealant on them so just a spray with smart wheels and PW off was all it needed.

Dried with Aquatouch towels and LT

Although this was a Protection detail i thought i could go that little bit more and give the paint a going over with some ultrafina and a 3M blue pad on the Makita.

Before..









As you can see nothing bad but i think those fine swirls were holding back its gloss.

After..









Continuing round the vehicle with this combo i settled on some Zaino Z5 via a Zaino foam pad its amazing how little you really need this was then left for 20 mins to cure and buffed off with a Eurow fluffy towel, After speaking to Johnny and Robbie regrding multiple layers of Z8 this was then applied again a little goes a very long way giving around 10 mins between each wipe down

The Tyres were treated to some Blackfire Tire Gel
Plastics and mudflaps with AG Plastic Conditioner
Exhaust with Einzsett metal polish
Wheels had another coat of PB Sealant.

*Afters..*



























































































*Nothing done to the interior but i just had to grab a few snaps if it..*



























*42k on the clock*










*Some of the engine bay which had a full rebuild last year*




























*Last weekend was a full diff rebuild and new suspension and components*


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks ace Graham, really love the car. I'm sure i've seen it before somewhere...


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2008)

:doublesho:doublesho pass the tissues please


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

stunning nice work


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

nice one mate


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Now thats is nice


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!!! One of my most favourite iconic cars in history. Thanks for posting 

Excellent detail. 

Dan


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

What can I say - a classic.


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

now normally i dont like old cars,but im loving that..:argie: .. looks ace :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Superb!! :thumb::thumb: 
I've seen many examples of these (and every other fast Ford) during my time on the Ford concours circuit, and that looks a really nice one!! - quite rare even amongst other Mexs with that mileage and colour 

I sometimes go to that RSOC Cumbria concours show, but sadly not this year as I'm otherwise engaged. Hope the owner does well with it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent stuff a real blast from my past, what everyone wanted when I first started driving.:thumb:


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Brings back memories - not of a Mexico unfortunately but my dad had a '75 Escort when I was a lad :thumb:


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

OMG that is stunning...:thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

jaffa said:


> :doublesho:doublesho pass the tissues please


Agreed.

If only Ford UK had the balls to bring back the Mk2...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The wheel and arch shot looks spot on!


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Lovely:doublesho

Got me thinking about the Mk1 twin cam my uncle used to own. A real wolf in sheep's clothing at the time.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Lovely:doublesho
> 
> Got me thinking about the Mk1 twin cam my uncle used to own. A real wolf in sheep's clothing at the time.


A mint 'twink' would be worth a fortune now! probably the most rare and sought after Mk.1 (apart from the Cosworth BDA engined RS1600) :thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Nursing a semi now!!! That looks a great finish.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What is it with the semi's and tissues lol 

Thanks for the very nice comments in particular Brazo


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

That car makes me moist


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Now that is proper old skool cool! Cracking car & a great job Grizz :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks mate


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

now thats in proper condition, bet its worth a few bob


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

NICE !!!

Good work mate :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Very nice car and work there :thumb:

Darren


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for posting such an awesome car Graham, got a bit of a soft spot for these (I've had two of them and a Mk1 Mex). Looks like he's really looked after it, exceptional condition. (RS Anorak on) The wheels aren't the original size as they're the upgrade 7x13s and not the 5.5x13 or 6x13 that they came with (RS Anorak off) but it still looks amazing! :thumb:

p.s. you didn't do a bad job either...


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

Simply stunning. Top finish.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Sex sex sex


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

AWESOME CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice job too!!!!!


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

good job, great car.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is superb work on a great classic :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

fabulous - like I always say...the old ones are the best  Great work and great car :thumb:


----------



## haze20 (May 26, 2007)

I'd love one as a weekend car ! think of the fun.

Seen many MK2's and mk1s go through Welsh forests near me but this is stunning!!!

Good job.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Drooooool!!!! :driver:

Stunning car; shame about the colour though, eugh! Sorry, but I just think that Mehico's should be white.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I always felt they were a bit chavy in their day. But fair play, it's far from that now. It looks like it's just out the wrappers and that's testement to the owner and your work :thumb:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

very nice! 

and nice to see a car of that age in such good condition!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great Job Grizz. Glad i could help. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks all for the lovely comments, Thanks to you Robbie for the advice :thumb: Even though you were knee deep in CCTV gear sure i heard delboy in the background lol


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> A mint 'twink' would be worth a fortune now! probably the most rare and sought after Mk.1 (apart from the Cosworth BDA engined RS1600) :thumb:


Or even more so a MK2 RS1800 :thumb:

p.s. I know somebody that has a log book for a 1 owner RS1800 

John

pps, the same bloke has a 1 owner red mex thats never seen a welding torch


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Thanks all for the lovely comments, Thanks to you Robbie for the advice :thumb: Even though you were knee deep in CCTV gear sure i heard delboy in the background lol


:lol: No probs mate :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

John-R- said:


> Or even more so a MK2 RS1800 :thumb:
> 
> p.s. I know somebody that has a log book for a 1 owner RS1800
> 
> ...


Does he also need my hands to work its magic on it lol


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Does he also need my hands to work its magic on it lol


OI GRIZZLE (NO) 
Theres only 1 Magician around here. (Harry Enfield voice) :lol::thumb:


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

Lovely car... 

Very much before my era but can still apreciate them for what they were!

Nice work!


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

It's not my cup of tea.


----------



## rgarza (Apr 27, 2008)

WOOOWW, nice job, and a really nice car, care as a new !!!.

By the means, I'm Mexican, and never heard about this model.... please share me more history about this car ... Why was called mexican?, any details is interesting for me.

In Mexico, Ford never sell this car ...


----------



## eye_for_detail (Apr 20, 2008)

just awesome car, and in le mans green:argie::argie::argie:
looks great :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

rgarza said:


> By the means, I'm Mexican, and never heard about this model.... please share me more history about this car ... Why was called mexican?, any details is interesting for me.
> 
> In Mexico, Ford never sell this car ...


It was because an Ford Escort won a rally in Mexico in the early '70s ('70 or '72 - can't remember which). The original Escort Mexico was a MkI but they did the MkII version (the one in pictured in this thread) as well.

Oh, and welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## rgarza (Apr 27, 2008)

parish said:


> It was because an Ford Escort won a rally in Mexico in the early '70s ('70 or '72 - can't remember which). The original Escort Mexico was a MkI but they did the MkII version (the one in pictured in this thread) as well.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to DW :wave:


Thanks a lot for your explanation, and your welcome, I have a few weeks here, mainly reading and learning :buffer:

Regards (Un saludo amigos)


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

How cool is that!!!

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

That car is perfect


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Excellent work on a classic!

Is that by any chance the Volvo garage in Blantyre?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Now thats a cracker of a car... lovely detail on it, really enjoyed seeing that


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

That is cool, got that looking sweet mate top work


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

class lookin car, the colour is magic, great job


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

MINT! 

Will have to show my dad this thread :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Excellent work on a classic!
> 
> Is that by any chance the Volvo garage in Blantyre?


Yes it is mate :thumb:



Clark said:


> MINT!
> 
> Will have to show my dad this thread :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

that is ace,bet its worth some dollar


----------



## Mogs ST (Aug 27, 2006)

That is stunning!!!!! gotta love the old fast fords!!!!

Mogs


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Custom Detailers said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments.


So here's another mate - excellent detail on a stunning car. I'd sell the 205 for that in a heartbeat; can just hear those carbs now :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there buddy !:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very very nice!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work graham on a simple stunning car.:argie:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Yes it is mate :thumb:


You have PM!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats simply stunning


----------



## Killahertz (Mar 8, 2007)

Superb car, and a great finish. Love the colour too.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

taffy said:


> It's not my cup of tea.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

surely your  joking ,

the car is awesome :thumb::thumb:


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow! The things I'd do for a car like that! Beautiful finish, just beautiful.


----------



## CHAOS (Feb 24, 2008)

that is a cool ass car.


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks amazing, one of the mechanics from the garage I use is restoring one at the moment. I ususally like the newer fords but I will always love these, had a shot of a one on a rally school day, was ace. Nice work on the paint.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

thats def right up my alley.would sell mine for that as well,so add me to the long list lol..

tasty looking spec on the ole girl.is that an atlas and bilsteins at the rear and twin weber 40/45's on the engine.vernier timing sprocket,someone knows how to get the job done right.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As much as I love this car, and I really do being a die hard fast Ford man , given the choice of a Mk.2 I'd go for the RS2000 - I just prefer the unique front end (and I've got a thing for the fishnet Recaros :lol: - I know that the RS2000s also came with the 'rolltops' before anyone points it out


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Escort*

I think i saw this car a while back on the road in Chapelhall whilst i was passing through, maybe a year or so ago. Its a car you never forget when you see one on the road.


----------



## racingsnake (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi guys 
Thanks for all the nice comments about my car
Just like to say a big thank you to Graham for a top job on my Mexico
a few folk were asking if it had been repainted over the winter say thay kind of says it all for me
Anyway as Graham had mentioned me and the car were away for the first show of the year and doing a 155 mile organised tour of the lake district with some pretty testing roads for the driver and the car
Glad to say everything went well and the show on the Sunday was fantastic with over 180 old skool cars showing up(160 did the tour on Saturday)
here are some pictures of my car and afew of my fav cars as well








the red mk2 in this picture is an original red RS1800 one of only 2 ever made








This series x car has just been purchased from Denmark and is TOTALLY ORIGINAL from new and only covering 600miles
















































this last picture gives you an idea how busy it was on the day and this is only about half as it was to big an area


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That looked a great show! :thumb: Are you going to Ford Fair at Silverstone this year? 

EDIT: Some tasty looking Mk.2 RS1800s there


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

That is a lovely car!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Stunning. need I say more?


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Awesome! Top quality work on a classic car


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work on an amazing car!! Thanks for posting. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad the show went well it was a real pleasure to work on such a stunning car.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Really love the series x car :argie:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Ford boys are something else! lol.

Looks great tho.


----------

